# FR: au mur / sur l'étagère - préposition



## Agent Literary

pieanne said:


> J'ai remis la photo sur le mur? Ou j'ai replacé la photo sur le mur?
> J'ai replacé le livre sur l'étagère?



Don't you put something "au mur" and "sur l'étagère"?
"à" for horizontal positioning and "sur" for vertical?


----------



## pieanne

No, not really... [scratching my beard]
Je mets l'affiche au mur/sur le mur...
Mais je mets le livre *sur* l'étagère, never *à* l'étagère.


----------



## totallylost202

Thanks, everybody!

I thought it might be 'sur le mur' because I've seen 'taper sur le mur'.


----------



## Agent Literary

Yes, but in that case it's the set structure of the verb "taper sur" which comes into play...


----------



## totallylost202

Naturally 

When have you seen it as 'au mur'? Maybe that had something to do with the preceding verb?


----------



## Agent Literary

As in the above example by Pieanne:
"Mettre l'affiche au mur."
But I guess I shall have to accept that both are appropriate.


----------



## pieanne

Un tableau, en tout cas, ne pend pas *sur* le mur, il pend *au mur!  *


----------



## totallylost202

Vraiment? 

Alors, on dit 'to hang *on *the wall' en anglais, mais en français, c'est 'pendre *au* mur' au lieu de 'pendre *sur* le mur', lui donnant un sens de '*at*' plutôt que '*on*'?


----------



## pieanne

Il semblerait bien...


----------



## pdmx

Je me permets de revenir sur votre discussion...

Un objet *sur* l'étagère : on parle des positions respectives de l'objet et de l'étagère : l'objet dessus et l'étagère dessous. 

pour moi un tableau ne *pend* pas *au mur*, ou bien c'est qu'il est complètement de travers et en train de tomber... (ah, ces belgicismes... _wink_)

Un tableau accroché *au* mur : c'est le verbe accrocher qui détermine l'usage de la préposition _à_

un manteau *pend* *au* porte-manteau : au lieu d'être bien mis sur un cintre, il est accroché par un point et pend = tombe sans forme

Quant à l'affiche.. elle peut être fixée au mur, collée au mur, scotchée/punaisée au mur...
Je ne trouve pas d'équivalent à "mettre au mur", qui n'est pas très élégant mais bien pratique !

Pour un tableau, un cadre, un miroir on peut aussi utiliser suspendu au mur (par un crochet de fixation)

Si ça a pu vous aider ??? bon courage


----------



## Maître Capello

pdmx said:


> pour moi un tableau ne *pend* pas *au mur*, ou bien c'est qu'il est complètement de travers et en train de tomber... (ah, ces belgicismes... _wink_)


Désolé, mais ce n'est pas un belgicisme ; c'est un synonyme de _être suspendu_ selon le TLFi.


----------



## pdmx

dites-vous _un tableau pend au mur_ en Suisse aussi ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, mais je préfère dire _Le tableau est suspendu au mur._


----------



## pdmx

A la réflexion, j'accepte "pendre des tableaux au mur" (transitif) comme _pendre un lustre _mais _un tableau pend au mur_ ne me satisfait toujours pas (alors qu'un lustre peut tout à fait pendre du plafond)_. _Evidemment cela n'engage que moi !


----------



## itka

Si ça peut t'encourager, je ne vois pas non plus les tableaux _pendre_ aux murs. Ils me sembleraient bien mal en point ! C'est peut-être un usage strictement franco-français ?
Qu'est-ce que je dis ? 
_"Des tableaux sont accrochés au mur" "Des tableaux sont suspendus _[à des crochets] _sur les murs"_


----------



## simplet

Pour ce qui est des tableaux qui pendent aux murs, je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème de préposition, c'est surtout le verbe "pendre" qui fait bizarre. On pourrait dire "le tableau est accroché au mur", ou même "le tableau est au mur", mais utiliser "pendre" dans ce cas-là c'est un anglicisme je pense.


----------



## Maître Capello

Selon le TLFi s.v. _pendre_ :



> *II. *−_Empl. intrans._ *Qqc. pend (à, après, sur qqc.).* [Le suj. désigne une chose concr., une partie du corps, plus rarement un corps d'animal ou de pers.] *A.* −[Corresp.à _supra_ I A 1]   *1.* Être accroché par le haut ou par un point seulement, la partie inférieure restant libre, à distance du sol ou d'un support. Synon. _être suspendu._ _Une caisse après laquelle pendaient les clefs et qui était ouverte_ (Ponson du Terr., _Rocambole_, t.1, 1859, p.690). _La cuvette posait sur un linge propre, et plusieurs serviettes immaculées pendaient à l'essuie-main_ (Martin du G., _Thib._, Pénitenc., 1922, p.692). − [Sans compl. second]  _Au-dessus de la porte d'entrée pend une croix de bois rond_ (Guèvremont, _Survenant_, 1945, p.158).   *SYNT. *_Jambon qui pend, lustres qui pendent au plafond; morceau de viande qui pend à un croc, à un crochet; linge qui pend aux fenêtres, sur un fil; feuille, fruit qui pend à une branche; auberge où pend une enseigne; chaîne où pend une médaille; ceinture où pend une arme, une bourse, des clefs; sac, vêtement qui pend à un clou, à une patère, au porte-manteau; bijoux qui pendent aux oreilles de qqn; qqc. pend au bout de, le long de qqc., aux arbres, aux branches, aux fenêtres, aux murs, aux poutres._


----------



## Fred_C

simplet said:


> Pour ce qui est des tableaux qui pendent aux murs, je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème de préposition, c'est surtout le verbe "pendre" qui fait bizarre. On pourrait dire "le tableau est accroché au mur", ou même "le tableau est au mur", mais utiliser "pendre" dans ce cas-là c'est un anglicisme je pense.



C'est vrai.
Mais ne crions pas à l'anglicisme dès qu'il y a un truc qui cloche dans une phrase.
(  Zut, je m'ai trompé...
Anglicisme, Bouh!
Si j'avais su, j'aurais pas venu...
Anglicisme, Bouh!)


----------

